# 48x30 Loft plans/ideas needed



## Atchafalaya Lofts (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to be helping a friend rebuild a 4-car garage into a loft for "dove release" white homers this summer. The building measures about 48 feet long, 30 feet deep and maybe 12 feet tall. It has 4 roll-up doors that measure about 10 feet wide.

The general idea is to have four seperate indoor and outdoor runs for different groups of birds. A hallway at the rear of the building will measure about 10 feet wide to accomidate a wheelbarrow as well as "deep freeze" type storage chests for feed and grit. So the bird area will measure 20 feet deep by 48 feet long, we need 4 pens. 

The garage at the moment has a gravel/dirt floor. 

The building is exterior aluminum barn siding, recycled paper mulch insulation, and exterior grade water-proof plywood interior wall.

There are currently no ventillation areas, but they and skylights will be added. As well as internal plumbing for easy water refill and electricity.

The flight pens will be facing East. The south side of the building will be the hallway area.


Some of the concerns we have; 

Being used previously for autos, what type flooring should be installed?
Being used previously for autos, should the interior walls be entirely replaced?
Should the exterior flight pens be raised or ground based?
Should the interior dividing walls be solid or allow a breeze to travel through?
How many pairs could a 10x20(plus 10x20 flight) house comfortably?
What type of ventillation is best for this size loft? (Ideas on wall-type only)

A few other notes;

Electric netting will surround the loft at a distance of around 2-3 feet as the area is frequented by feral cats and fox.
Two of the pens need landing board and return trap ideas.
We're willing to use ideas from multiple plans if you have any in mind.
We'll be removing the roll-up doors, open to ideas on wall replacement.

Anyting else you feel important to add, feel free. We have several things already thought out, but don't be shy to offer anything you think we may have missed. Even if we had already planned it out, your idea may be better than what we had!

I'll post some photos of the garage tomorrow if it will help with ideas. Camera is currently dead on batteries but I'll be grabbing up some tomorrow.


----------

